# Hello, soon to be ex British military looking for info on relocating to the USA!



## Trisha909 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello all, 

Firstly I would like to introduce myself. I'm 35 and have almost completed 20 yrs service in the British army. I am a single mother of a 5 yr old boy and I am looking in to moving abroad - mainly USA Boston or NY.

My experience is mainly within the catering industry I have worked up to senior level and I am now an account auditor and supervisor of contracts. I have spent a significant part of my career teaching catering on contemporary operations and catering supervision, management . I am a qualified instructor coach and mentor and have taught both young and older Learners up to officer status. I am a qualified NVQ assessor (including 1 - 3) and level 4 advanced food hygiene and Preparing to teach in the lifelong learning sector.

This is just a small overview of my experience. What I would like to ask you lovely people  is anything that would increase my chances of relocating if it's even possible. Many Thanks in advance xxx.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need a visa to move to the US. Main ones are:

- Investment visa (need lots of money)

- Work visa (prospective employer must apply for you so you need job offer. Since obtaining the visa is expensive and takes time and effort, employers are looking for good business/IT skills and/or management/executive experience. A good degree is essential.

- Marriage visa by marrying a US citizen

- Family visa by getting sponsorship from a US near relative.

Your experience sounds extensive but you need to find an employer to sponsor you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

At what age can one join the UK military?

As already mentioned - you and your child will need legal status to live/work in the US. 

It sounds like your experience (both field and class room) is cafeteria. Without the other two legs of executive chef and a specialty such as pastry plus US certifications and a degree in culinary - it will be very hard to attract an employer. 

Being a single mother in a structured environment such as a military force is hard. It is a lot harder when you have zero support from what to do when you work 12-16 hour days to something happened at school.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services-International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that tere is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Trisha909 (Dec 19, 2013)

*many thanks x*

Hello. Thank you all for your informative responses They are much appreciated. I joined the british army at 16 yrs old and I'm due to finish mid next year with a full pension. I have been a single parent since my sons birth in 2009 as I've always worked full time and nights, exercises and deployments I have always had an aupair or domestic assistant or nanny. I couldnt imagine life without working a the very least 8 hours a day - it would result in a lot of wallpaper lickage so my son is well versed on other methods of care and attended nursery by 6 months. I plan to send him to boarding school. Unfortunately I do.t have family, joining the army was my only choice so young which I don't regret for a second as its always served well for additional job opportunities in the civilian sector with great reward. I spent time working for large companies providing services to celebrity clientele and sports fixtures too. My ideal would be to commit to the training element of cookery and later start my own consultancy in NVQ equivalent to US standards or set up my own traditional catering business x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Trisha why do you not go on the sites of the big culinary schools and check the employment postings? Culinary Institute of Virginia College, AIU, Johnson Wale and Sullivan do not sponsor visas. I am not that familiar with others.


----------

